# Update always huge



## Deleted member 9563 (Jun 23, 2015)

```
# pkg upgrade
(snip)
The process will require 160 MiB more space.
817 MiB to be downloaded.
```

I've done it several times in the last month and  it's always that big. Downloading that much takes 2-4 hours. It just doesn't seem right. Is it?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2015)

What version of FreeBSD? Can you also show us the output of `pkg version -vR`?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jun 23, 2015)

FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p10

```
pkg version -vR
GentiumBasic-110_1  <  needs updating (remote has 110_3)
ImageMagick-6.9.1.2,1  <  needs updating (remote has 6.9.1.4,1)
ORBit2-2.14.19_1  =  up-to-date with remote
OpenEXR-2.2.0_4  <  needs updating (remote has 2.2.0_5)
a2ps-4.13b_6  =  up-to-date with remote
aalib-1.4.r5_11  =  up-to-date with remote
akonadi-1.13.0  =  up-to-date with remote
alsa-lib-1.0.28  <  needs updating (remote has 1.0.29)
alsa-plugins-1.0.28_1  <  needs updating (remote has 1.0.29)
amor-4.14.2  <  needs updating (remote has 4.14.3)
analitza-4.14.2  <  needs updating (remote has 4.14.3)
appres-1.0.4  =  up-to-date with remote
apr-1.5.1.1.5.4  <  needs updating (remote has 1.5.2.1.5.4)
apsfilter-7.2.8_14  =  up-to-date with remote
ark-4.14.2  <  needs updating (remote has 4.14.3)
aspell-0.60.6.1_5  =  up-to-date with remote
atk-2.14.0  =  up-to-date with remote
attica-0.4.2,2  =  up-to-date with remote
avahi-app-0.6.31_3  =  up-to-date with remote
avogadro-1.1.1_3  =  up-to-date with remote
babl-0.1.10_2  <  needs updating (remote has 0.1.12)
baloo-4.14.2  <  needs updating (remote has 4.14.3)
baloo-widgets-4.14.2  <  needs updating (remote has 4.14.3)
bash-4.3.33  <  needs updating (remote has 4.3.39)
binutils-2.25  =  up-to-date with remote
bitmap-1.0.7  <  needs updating (remote has 1.0.8)
blas-3.4.2_3  <  needs updating (remote has 3.5.0_3)
blinken-4.14.2  <  needs updating (remote has 4.14.3)
bomber-4.14.2  <  needs updating (remote has 4.14.3)
boost-libs-1.55.0_4  <  needs updating (remote has 1.55.0_5)
boost-python-libs-1.55.0  =  up-to-date with remote
bovo-4.14.2  <  needs updating (remote has 4.14.3)
bsdadminscripts-6.1.1_8  =  up-to-date with remote
ca_root_nss-3.19  <  needs updating (remote has 3.19.1_1)
(snip)
p5-HTTP-Date-6.02_1  =  up-to-date with remote
p5-HTTP-Message-6.06_3  <  needs updating (remote has 6.06_4)
p5-HTTP-Negotiate-6.01_1  =  up-to-date with remote
p5-IO-HTML-1.001_1  =  up-to-date with remote
p5-IO-Socket-IP-0.36  <  needs updating (remote has 0.37)
p5-IO-Socket-SSL-2.009  <  needs updating (remote has 2.016)
p5-LWP-MediaTypes-6.02_1  =  up-to-date with remote
p5-Mozilla-CA-20130114_1  <  needs updating (remote has 20141217)
p5-Net-HTTP-6.07_1  <  needs updating (remote has 6.09)
p5-Net-SSLeay-1.68  <  needs updating (remote has 1.69)
p5-Socket-2.019  =  up-to-date with remote
p5-URI-1.65  <  needs updating (remote has 1.67)
p5-WWW-RobotRules-6.02_1  =  up-to-date with remote
```

I snipped that because it was pages long. The problem is that running 
`# freebsd-update fetch` followed by  `# pkg update` and `# pkg upgrade` does not change the size of the download if one runs those commands again. I'm obviously missing something.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, you have a lot of stuff installed. There's bound to be a lot out of date.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for looking at it SirDice.  There is indeed a lot installed compared to a server, but I haven't added more than a couple of utilities on top of a regular KDE install with Firefox added. You suggest that "There's bound to be a lot out of date", so I will read that as what I'm seeing is probably normal. I'll go ahead with `pkg upgrade` and see what I end up with in the morning.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2015)

Keep in mind the ports (and as a result packages) are in constant motion. So, there's almost always something to update. I usually only update when I run into problems or if there's a security issue reported.


----------

